

Facebook Blocks Chrome Extension That Imports Contacts To Google Plus - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/07/05/facebook-blocks-plus-export/

======
dstein
Honestly, how did we end up in a situation where some website has a complete
list of everybody's friends and family email addresses and doesn't grant you
access to them?

One culprit is probably spam. Your email address became something to hide for
fear of being spam bombed. This prevented any sort of universal person->email
directory from being feasible and necessitated an intermediary sevice like
facebook to share contacts publicly.

------
frgtn
You can try this bookmarklet:

[http://vytautas.jakutis.name/2011/05/27/convert-your-
faceboo...](http://vytautas.jakutis.name/2011/05/27/convert-your-facebook-
friend-contacts-to-csv/)

------
click170
Streisand effect: I found out Google+ was actually scaring Facebook to the
point that they aggressively try to prevent users from switching, so I decided
Google+ must was worth taking a look at.

~~~
mtkd
Goldman Sachs must be flapping over the PR plus is getting.

Google really do seem to have product momentum - an FB account could very soon
be Myspace cool.

Also I sense there is something going on with G/Twitter at the moment - the
plus launch and the firehose issue all seem too coincidental - feels like some
M&A brinkmanship to me.

------
mgutz
Nobody stays king for long. Social networking sites are only good until the
next best thing. I'll bet a good dollar within 5 years Facebook will lose much
of its popularity. Then Google+, ... In the meantime, Facebook will do little
things like this to slow the exodus. Is anybody really that attached to
Facebook?

------
Turing_Machine
One way around this:

1) Import your Facebook contacts to Yahoo! (you can create a throwaway account
for this if necessary). [http://www.ymailblog.com/blog/2010/03/facebook-
friends-meet-...](http://www.ymailblog.com/blog/2010/03/facebook-friends-meet-
yahoo-contacts/)

2) Import the contacts from Yahoo! to Gmail:
<http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=12118>

It's been a while since I did this, but it worked fine then. No guarantee it
still does.

Edit: I'm assuming here that it's easy to get the contacts into Google+ once
you have them in GMail. If that's not the case, never mind. :-)

~~~
saalweachter
When you are in your circle editor, all of your Gmail contacts are visible.
Additionally, there is a "import from Yahoo!" button directly in the circle
editor.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Good to know. So why did I get modded down?

~~~
Turing_Machine
Modded back up. Maybe it was FB employees? :-)

------
yangez
This is counter-productive and just adds another good reason to turn to
Google+. Despite switching costs, it's hard to like a service that coerces you
to stay by preventing you from exporting your own data.

------
rakkhi
You could just use the official download option. Also another way is to sync
your phone with Facebook friends, also sync phone contacts with Google
contacts via exchange. Job done.

~~~
antimatter15
The official download doesn't include emails.

------
robert-boehnke
Are your friends email addresses available to a Facebook app with the
appropriate rights?

~~~
ig1
I don't know if it's still the case but you used to be able to use the API to
get hashed copies of your friends email addresses (so if a service could
rehash the emails of their own users and hook up the users if they're friends
on Facebook).

Obviously Google probably have the largest database of email addresses in the
world so they probably could just hash them all and figure out who your
friends are.

------
nextparadigms
Does anyone know a way to import Facebook photos, too?

~~~
marcf
iPhone syncing does grab the profile photos.

~~~
nextparadigms
So how would you go from there to import them into Google+? Sharing them to
Picasa or something? Well, I don't know if iPhone has that but I think Android
does, and I'm trying to figure out how it would work on Android.

------
michaelcampbell
You stay classy, FB.

------
bonch
Whew! For a second, I thought we'd have a day without another endless series
of Google+ advertisements--er, links.

